# Spring "Train"-ing 2008



## ExtonFlyer (Mar 21, 2009)

I have been wanting to put this trip report together for months now (my first) so here goes!

Let me provide some background first. There are two things in life that I really enjoy - one is trains and the other is baseball. I'm not really sure why these two things rose above my many other interests - but perhaps it is my love of history and they way baseball and trains are undeniably intertwined with the very fabric of American society. I'm 29 years old - so I probably missed what may be the "glory days" of both mediums, but I still certainly enjoy very much what is left today.

The reason for sharing this background info is that last year I had the opportunity to combine these two interests of mine into one very enjoyable week. For the past 5 years, My two brothers, my father, and I have been making a trip from our hometown of Philadelphia to Clearwater, FL to watch our beloved Phillies in some Spring Training action.





In the past, I've always flown, but in 2007 my father suprised us all by announcing that he was leaving a day early - taking the train - and that he would meet us down there. Even being the railfan that I am - I must admit to teasing him a bit - upon arrival asking why his flight was 22 hours late . At the same time though, my curiosity was piqued. He didn't share much detail but said that he really felt I would have liked it (he knows how much I like trains).

So, when the time came in 2008 for us to plan our trip again, I thought long and hard about and decided to give it a try myself. Due to some work committments, my father and I were unable to take the same train which would have been nice. He left a day before me on Monday, March 17, 2008 on "The Star" and I drove him down to the magnificent 30th Street Station. I helped him to get his bags checked and accompanied him up to the front door of Club Acela (At the time, I was not yet a Select Plus member - which I am now). We shook hands and agreed to meet up at the hotel in beautiful Sand Key Island, Florida in 2 days.

What was neat was that as I got back into my car, there was a lot of traffic around 30th Street Station so, knowing the area, I proceeded south through the University of Pennsylvania and got back onto 76W (the infamous Schuylkill Expressway) at Grey's Ferry Ave. For those that also know the area, 76W passes right by PHL 30th at track level and as I was passing, Amtrak Train #91 the Silver Star was just departing - I was very excited at my good timing. I gave the Star once last wave and headed back to work. It was at this point that I really started getting excited for my first long distance trip.

I spent the majority of that evening on this website preparing for my trip and reading all of the fantastic advice and insight from the many members here. I also "watched" my dad's train snake through the Carolina's on the great "Amtrak Status Maps" website.

The next morning, my wife gave me a ride to my nearest train station which is Exton EXT (thus the screen name) on the Harrisburg Main Line where my journey was to begin. Keystone #644 came in right on time at 10:07am and I gave my wife a kiss goodbye and climed aboard. 32 very fast and very smooth minutes later, we where pulling into PHL. The conducter kindly offered to send me directly up to Club Acela on the elevator to await my connection but I declined as I wanted to hit the bookstore. Plus, as nice as Club Acela is - I always enjoy watching the hustle and bustle of 30th Street and admiring the absolutely magnificent architecture. I purchased a few magazines and newspapers for the ride and then made my way up to Club Acela.





While waiting for my train - I admired some of the old PRR logo's that Amtrak has fortunately preserved.





I soon learned that the train (which had departed NYP only 1 minute late) was running about 20 minutes late. No matter though - I was quite comfy and had learned quickly from this board to throw out all expectations of arriving on time. Finally, the announcement came that we were about to board. About 4 other people were going to be on Amtrak Train #91 with me that day. We rode the elevator down to track level and were down well before the coach pax. Having studied up on my consists, I knew that we 1st class pax had a bit of walking to do to get to correct boarding area and encouraged my fellow roomette bound folks to follow me (they did). Soon the coach pax decended on the escalator and I was very suprised by the sheer # of them. Hard to count from a distance but it had to be on the plus side of 100. Before we knew it, the headlight from the powerful HHP on the lead made its appearance and the Silver star was arriving. I was on Car 9110 and the train made almost a perfect stop with my car just a few steps away. I got some smiles and thanks from the other 1st class pax as we quickly boarded. I didn't have time to really note the consist (didn't really have the interest at that point either) but it was HHP, baggage, Viewliner, Viewliner, Viewliner, Heritage Diner, Cafe Car, Coach, Coach, Coach, Coach. My car, 9110, was "College View".





I boarded the train and was instantly impressed with how much they could cram into the car. I peeked inside a bedroom that was unused and then made my way back to roommette and got settled. Having looked at so many pictures and videos online - I was well prepared but still allowed the conductor to give me the room tour.





Unfortunately, we sat for about 30 minutes and the conductor told me that they were forced to make an engine change due to some issues. I was never able to tell whether they put on another HHP or two toasters. I spent the downtime checking out the room - trying all the buttons - and teaching myself how the bed pulled down etc. I was having a blast!

We finally departed PHL at 1:20pm (48 minutes late) and were on our way. We had barely left the station when my phone rang - it was my father. He was still on his train (also running about an hour late) and was nearing Tampa, FL (our departure point). I immediately wondered if this could be the 1st "Silver Star to Silver Star" roomette phone call announced on this board???? Pretty neat!

Before I knew it we were in WAS and took the time to get outside, stretch my legs and take some pictures while they were changing our engine to a diesel.









I was especially excited because I got to see my first Superliner! I'm thinking this was probably the Capital Limited getting ready for departure.





Continued in next post.............


----------



## ExtonFlyer (Mar 21, 2009)

We departed WAS 35 minutes late and I saw some great scenery.













All was fine until we hit Richmond. Just before the station, we got stuck on siding and waited and waited and waited. Not sure what the delay was (yes, I know, I have to get a scanner) but we didn't end up departing RVR until 6:42pm (1 hour and 23 minutes late).












I was still enjoying myself though and had purchased a nice bottle of wine from the cafe car, had a movie running on my laptop (Huck Finn if I recall correctly) that I was barely watching (the scenery had much more of my attention).

Soon it was time for dinner - and I was debating ordering my food into my roomette or experiencing the dining car. I ended up making an 8pm reservation in the dining car and am glad that I did. I sat with two grandmothers on their way to Georgia and a girl a few years younger than me heading all the way to Miami for Spring Break. We had a great time together - had a lot of laughs - and I did my best to keep them entertained with some good stories. We definitely had the liveliest table on the car. Food was good - not great - which was about what I expected. I ordered the vegetarian option and was pleased. The service was slow but the staff worked very hard and earned the nice tip that I gave them.

As we were dining - I felt us make the hard curve at Selma off of CSX territory and onto NS track. Soon I was back in my room - just in time to see the bright lights of the city of Raleigh, NC (I was on the engineers side).

I stayed up until about midnight when decided to call it a night. I had the attendant make up my bed and quickly fell asleep. It wasn't the greatest night sleep - I woke up a few times, not at stations suprisingly - slept right through them, but when we were really rocketing through the stretch before and after Savannah when the engineer was clearly trying to make up lost time. I did manage to get back to sleep each time.

I finally woke up for good when we had already left Jacksonville. I had breakfast brought into my room (the dining car was packed) and sipped my coffee as I admired the Florida scenery.











I remember that it was at this point that I realized that I had been on a train for 20 hours now and not once had been bored, restless or anything. I was relaxed, quite content, and getting my vacation off to a great start. In fact, as I was sipping my coffee and taking bites of my French Toast (suprisingly good) - I pictured my two brothers who were at that time probably standing shoeless and harried in a security line at PHL waiting to board their plane 

The rest of the ride was smooth. I took advantage of the shower down the hall - interesting thing to do at 79 mph - but it was very refreshing. No wait and I never once ran out of hot water.

We arrived in Tampa Union Station only about 30 minutes late and I stepped off the train with a big smile on my face and ready for some baseball. I had a cab take me right from the station to my 1st game - Phils @ Rays.






The Phils won, and walking out of that beautiful stadium, we never would have believed that 7 short months later we would watch the Phillies again beat the Rays in a slightly more important game 






All in all, a great trip, and I have been recommending the train to everyone I talk to. I write this report less than 3 days away from the start of our 2nd annual train ride/spring training trip, my dad departs PHL on 3/23/09 and I depart on 3/24/09 - both on the Silver Star. I really can't wait and hope to post a similiar report upon my return. Go Phils!


----------



## AlanB (Mar 21, 2009)

ExtonFlyer said:


> I was especially excited because I got to see my first Superliner! I'm thinking this was probably the Capital Limited getting ready for departure.


That was most definately the Capitol Limited, however I'm pretty sure that it's the arriving one, not the departing one. Normally they depart from the upper level, and the other clue is that the sleepers are in the wrong place. The sleepers, the first two cars in your picture, should be first on the CL. In the picture they'd be after the diner and lounge cars, putting them on the rear. Plus since you were running so late, it would be highly unlikely to have an open door on the track side of a train about to depart, a platform side door I could understand. But not a trackside door.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Mar 22, 2009)

What's the car in the middle of your train? Heritage diner? I thought they were all getting scrapped.


----------



## printman2000 (Mar 22, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> What's the car in the middle of your train? Heritage diner? I thought they were all getting scrapped.


It is a heritage diner. They still use them on the Slivers and the Crescent.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Mar 22, 2009)

printman2000 said:


> ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> 
> 
> > What's the car in the middle of your train? Heritage diner? I thought they were all getting scrapped.
> ...


Always wondered about them-- to me it seems like they would be nicer than the diner-lite.


----------



## printman2000 (Mar 22, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> printman2000 said:
> 
> 
> > ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> ...


No doubt about it, they are many, many times better than diner-lite. The problem is there are not enough to cover all the single level trains right now so that is what forced the diner-lites into service.


----------



## Rail Freak (Mar 22, 2009)

Ya gotta rub it in :lol: , I live within 5 miles of Bright House Field where the CHAMPS train. Moved to Clearwater as a kid , before the Pope was the manager & when the Clearwater Bombers ruled Soft Ball!


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Mar 22, 2009)

printman2000 said:


> ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> 
> 
> > printman2000 said:
> ...


So... what do I have to do to get a Heritage thrown onto the Eastbound LSL on May 23rd?


----------



## AlanB (Mar 22, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> printman2000 said:
> 
> 
> > ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> ...


Hope that Beech Grove gets enough of them overhauled by that time.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Mar 22, 2009)

AlanB said:


> ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> 
> 
> > printman2000 said:
> ...


Chances of that are?


----------



## MrFSS (Mar 22, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> ...


About a billion to one it won't happen by May.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Mar 22, 2009)

Right then.

*Curses the diner-lite to hell*


----------



## AlanB (Mar 22, 2009)

MrFSS said:


> ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> 
> 
> > AlanB said:
> ...


Actually that's hard to say, as of January BG has already turned out 2 of the 7 planned, and it is possible that they may try to speed up this program first to make room for the stimulus projects.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Mar 22, 2009)

> Actually that's hard to say, as of January BG has already turned out 2 of the 7 planned, and it is possible that they may try to speed up this program first to make room for the stimulus projects.


And, of the seven, were two planned to go on the LSL sets?


----------



## AlanB (Mar 22, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> > Actually that's hard to say, as of January BG has already turned out 2 of the 7 planned, and it is possible that they may try to speed up this program first to make room for the stimulus projects.
> 
> 
> And, of the seven, were two planned to go on the LSL sets?


Well based upon other statements made by Amtrak management, I have to believe that at least 3 are slated for the LSL. I guess the other's are to be held in reserve, unless they're planning to put two on the Cardinal.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Mar 22, 2009)

AlanB said:


> ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> 
> 
> > > Actually that's hard to say, as of January BG has already turned out 2 of the 7 planned, and it is possible that they may try to speed up this program first to make room for the stimulus projects.
> ...


So they finished two of the seven. That was a month ago, almost two, how long does it take to roll the third out?

And if you did get a third, I assume that one would be slated to go into rotation on the LSL.


----------



## printman2000 (Mar 22, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> ...


I am right with ya, man. I am on 48 in late June.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Mar 22, 2009)

> I am right with ya, man. I am on 48 in late June.


Yeah, it would be nice to know if we had a shot at getting one of these cars!


----------



## AlanB (Mar 23, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> So they finished two of the seven. That was a month ago, almost two, how long does it take to roll the third out?
> And if you did get a third, I assume that one would be slated to go into rotation on the LSL.


They've done two in 4 months so far this year, through January.

As for your second part, I think a lot depends on where the other 4 that are slated to be worked on are at. If they are already in BG, then you have a better chance. If the other 4 are currently running on the Silvers or the Crescent, then the odds go down.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Mar 23, 2009)

AlanB said:


> ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> 
> 
> > So they finished two of the seven. That was a month ago, almost two, how long does it take to roll the third out?
> ...


And nobody would happen to have this information on a car roster then?


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Mar 23, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> ...


That isn't what would matter. Its a matter of seeing what ends up being deadhead on 50/51 or the Hoosier State over to Beach Grove. To get fixed.

HERE is the roster section of the Heritage Diners from OTOL


----------



## ExtonFlyer (Mar 24, 2009)

> All in all, a great trip, and I have been recommending the train to everyone I talk to. I write this report less than 3 days away from the start of our 2nd annual train ride/spring training trip, my dad departs PHL on 3/23/09 and I depart on 3/24/09 - both on the Silver Star. I really can't wait and hope to post a similiar report upon my return. Go Phils!


Greetings from somewhere in North Carolina!

Thought it would be neat to post from the train. We are fast approaching (GPS says 79mph) Rocky Mount and it looks like we are about 25 minutes behind. I'm having a blast. Service has been great - people are very nice. Kathleen, my room attendant, is a sweetheart.

I just learned from a fellow passenger that Amtrak's business car was put on our end at WAS. I remember reading about this car here on the site. Can't recall the name. There are a bunch of Amtrak operations execs (with their badges around their necks) here on 91 - although not sure how far they are going (or if they are even still on board).

Anyway - that's my live trip report. Car 9110 (Palm View) Room 8. Out.

Exton Flyer


----------

